# I'm too scared to join a boxing gym



## Fawnt (Apr 8, 2013)

I'm not afraid of the putting in the physical work. It's just that I think I'll end up coming across as awkward with other because I'm not really talkative. I'm also really scared of the little things, for example if we have to work in pairs and I'm left alone.
What should I do?


----------



## pudderkiz (Jun 18, 2012)

If you are left alone, that's not much to worry about. If we were odd numbers at my martial arts class the teacher would usually step in and practice with you, or we would be three people rotating on eachother. 

If you are able to join that boxin gym I think you will feel a lot better, if you can push trough the initial fear of just going there.


----------



## EliSummer (Mar 15, 2013)

Once you went 2-3 times you'll be very happy about yourself. just do it and focus on the positive outcome


----------



## matthewebbert (Apr 5, 2013)

If its your interest then go with it otherwise choose something else..


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

take private classes


----------



## Emnity33 (Mar 25, 2013)

I dont think in this situation you would come off as awkward because you have a specific subject to talk about at all times. You could always ask ''how do I do this'' or ''I would like to try this'' or ''that guy is good at '' etc.


----------

